# Auto GPS Units



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm looking for a portable auto GPS unit. I'm looking at the tomtom units because they offer the bluetooth capability and was wondering if anyone uses any of their models and how do they perform? Any advice on other brands? I'm trying to keep it under $300.


----------

